

submissions bug - curi
http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=curi
test
======
prakash
good. I was getting tired of all those polls.

------
curi
My poll is missing.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=129154>

~~~
mixmax
I have the same problem with polls not showing up.

